# Passion Vine and Goats



## broke down ranch (Oct 11, 2009)

I have some passion vine cuttings started in some pots. The spot I have picked out for planting is mostly out of the way of the goats BUT a tendril or sucker might come within their reach from time to time. Will it hurt for them to eat it?


----------



## lilhill (Oct 11, 2009)

Assuming that's the correct common name for your plant, I couldn't find it listed on any of the poisonous plant lists I checked.  You might try finding the botanical name and then checking the lists to see if it shows up.


----------



## broke down ranch (Oct 11, 2009)

Hum, I found this out:


http://www.phytochemicals.info/plants/passion-fruit.php


----------



## lilhill (Oct 11, 2009)

I think there's mild toxcicity with the plants in that family.  I wouldn't really want them eat it.


----------



## warthog (Nov 3, 2009)

broke down ranch said:
			
		

> Hum, I found this out:
> 
> 
> http://www.phytochemicals.info/plants/passion-fruit.php


If the plant you mean is the one in the link above, then it grows wild here, and my goats love it, but will only eat it in relatively small quantities, they love the leave, the seed pods, when still green, not when red, but will NOT touch the flowers.

They have been eating on and off for weeks now and no ill effects whatsoever.

Just my experience.


----------

